# Coronavirus - type 1 parent, child returning to school?



## Emilyfb (May 29, 2020)

Hi all, my husband has type 1 and our son is in year 1 so could go back to school on Monday. 

Just wondered if any other parents with diabetes are in this position, and if so whether you're planning to send your child back to school next week or not? 

Thanks


----------



## Docb (May 29, 2020)

Not a parent but some of the things I would be asking in making a decision are:

Is the diabetes under decent control?  High HbA1c (80+) is a pointer towards a poorer outcome.
Is he obese?  BMI's over 35 are a pointer towards a poorer outcome.
Is he old?   Being over 70 is a pointer towards a poorer outcome.

If the answers are Yes, No, No, then I would be thinking that the fact that he is T1 puts him at no greater risk than anybody else of a poor outcome if CV was brought into the household via the school.

Next, think about the school.  Have they remained open to key worker children?  If so, and have not had any problems with infection amongst that cohort then that would give confidence that they can cope with increased intake.  In any case, you will know the school, the teachers and the standards they set and that knowledge should colour your thinking.  The local village school (where all my grandchildren have gone) is happy they can cope and I would not be concerned if the one who is currently there was called back.  She won't be because she is not in the year groups currently selected, but that is a different story all together.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 29, 2020)

Would your child gain more from being in school than being at home and does that benefit outweigh the possible risk is my criteria. For most kids from families who are English speaking and have access to books, toys, and the internet I don’t think the benefits are great enough for the risk even without someone in the household who may suffer more if they got corona. But individual children differ greatly and some children even in more privileged households may benefit from the routine of school. Or you may need them to be in school so you can work. My kids are home educated anyway so it’s not a decision we need to make. Most of my neighbours are keeping their kids off school until the autumn unless they have to go to work.

The information from your school about how they plan to keep kids 2m apart may help your decide too. Personally I think schools are being asked to do the impossible.


----------



## Inka (May 29, 2020)

Hi @Emilyfb  I’m a parent and have Type 1. My eligible Reception age child will _not_ be going back to school yet. This is largely because I don’t think it’s safe yet not so much because of my Type 1 (although I am concerned about that too). I don’t know any parents who’re sending their children back, apart from key workers.

As @Thebearcametoo says, there might be circumstances where a child really needs to be in school, and that’s a different matter.

I think you and your family need to weigh the risks and the benefits, and make a decision you’re happy with. The government have said there’ll be no fines for parents who aren’t yet happy to send their children back.


----------



## Sally71 (May 29, 2020)

I'm sort of the opposite situation - my daughter is the one with T1, and I work part time in a primary school.  I haven’t been needed in work since lockdown but will probably be going back on the 8th.  I have half a tree's worth of stuff printed out to read about how social distancing will be achieved!  For me there is no question of me not going back, I personally think the risk is low enough and the school I work at are doing everything they can to keep the social distancing in place.  Shop workers, NHS employees etc have to keep going to work and I want to do my bit to keep things going.

My daughter HATES doing school work at home and desperately wants to go back to school, we've had meltdowns because she's struggling to concentrate at home and finds it hard working out exactly what she needs to do without having the teacher there to ask (she's a bit of a perfectionist and just “trying her best” doesn’t really work for her, she wants her work to be right!).  So I shall have no hesitation sending her back when the time comes, although she's year 9 so it's highly unlikely that she will go back before September anyway.

Really you need to work out all the pros and cons and then make a decision which feels right for your family. You can’t be blamed for wanting to keep your family safe, however keeping children off school indefinitely can have its own set of problems.  It's a tough decision and there isn't really a right or wrong answer, you should be able to make the decision which feels right for you and not be criticised for it.  I've heard that there is a lot of trolling going on on social media, between parents who used to be friends but are going mental telling people they are mad for sending their children back to school or not, etc etc. Which is precisely why I don't do any social media apart from this forum!


----------



## mikeyB (May 29, 2020)

Here in Lancashire (and also in Liverpool) schools are not being opened. That’s the advice of most scientists, who the government don’t listen to.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 29, 2020)

I think @DocB’s comment about age is an important one. the risk for people with T1 in their 40s is very low from the recent scientific papers on NHS England data.


----------

